# Locust Vs Cricket Vs Dubia



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everybody, 
Would anybody be able to list the pros and cons of keeping and breeding Locust, crickets, or dubia roaches 
I want to know which one is the best to feed my two leos and beardie and which will be the less time and money consuming.
Thanks


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

can i have some tips for keeping and breeding dubias and locust aswell
Thankyou


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html

There is also a sticky in this section on how to breed locusts. Dubia are expensive to set up initially but very easy to take care of, are more nutritious and less smelly than locusts and crickets.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Dubais take a bit more time to setup, need to leave them about 6 months to start a new breeding cycle. Once thats done though they will breed like mad. I started off with about 20 now I have thousands.
Just keep an unstatted heat mat (or statted with temp right up) on 24/7 on one end of a rub, throw egg crates over this. Feed a couple of oranges every few days. Will also need to cut a large hole in lid and cover with wire mesh to stop moisure & mould buildup.


----------

